# Bezier konvertieren in Pfade. WIE? Wichtig



## Guyy (11. August 2004)

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe Illustrator CS - Dateien (Vector mit Bezierkurven) als Vorlagen zum Schneiden von Metallblechen.

Der Laser (welcher das Metall schneidet) wird also anhand dieser Linien geführt. Problem: Er kann anscheinend keine Bezierkurven berechnen, sondern nur einfachen Pfaden nachlaufen.

Wie bekomme ich nun die Bezierkurven in zusammenhängende Pfade umgewandelt, damit er das verarbeitet?

Ausserdem wurde ich gebeten, die Splines in Polylines umzuwandeln (was auch immer das ist?).

Die Files werden zum Zuschnitt als .dxf oder .dwg benötigt.

Hat einer ne Idee, wie das geht oder welches Programm / Plugin das kann?


----------



## thoru (11. August 2004)

Markiere dein Objekt und klicke dann einmal die 
rechte Maustaste, dort hast du die Option einen
zusammengesetzten Pfad zu erstellen.

Ein dwg-File kannst du mit llustrator über das Menü
Datei->Exportieren erstellen. Dwg- und dxf-Files
sind meines Wissens das Dateiformat von Auto-CAD.


cu
thoru


----------



## Guyy (11. August 2004)

*Mhh.... geht nicht?*

Also mit der Funktion ("make compound path", habe englisches IlluCS) kann ich  nur zusammengesetzte Pfade erschaffen, das hat aber mit dem entfernen von Bezierkurven rein gar nichts zu tun... sonst ist da auch keine brauchbare Funktion zu finden.

DXF / DWG sind Autocad, stimmt.... nur müssen vorher die Bezierkurven raus.... hast Du sonst noch einen Tip?


----------



## Guyy (11. August 2004)

*Sowas hier suche ich http://www.isodraw.com/E/108_1067.php*

Creation of polylines

http://www.isodraw.com/E/108_1067.php


----------



## thoru (11. August 2004)

Du kannst über das Menü Objekt->Pfad->Ankerpunkte
hinzufügen soviele Punkte dazu arbeiten lassen, das
dein Pfad grob gesagt nur noch aus vielen kleine
Linien besteht. Du hast dann diese großen Anfasser
nicht mehr weil dich Kurve sich in viele kleine 
Segmente aufteilt.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.


cu
thoru


----------

